

Scalability: a beginner's guide - chton
http://www.scaletheplanet.com/post/scalability-a-beginners-guide

======
yvesgoeleven
great intro post! Maybe add something on use DNS infrastructure instead of an
NLB as well, as those guys are also a limited resource in the end.

~~~
chton
I touched a little on that with scaling unit segregation by subdomains, but it
would be a great topic for a more advanced look. I'll keep it in mind!

